# Dual citizenship in italy



## prosecco (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi , 

I have lived in italy for 8 years and my husband and I are looking into dual citizenship from "iure sanguinis" as my husband is of Italian descent . i believe i need to trace all relevent certificates to start . 

Do I apply in my comune ? or the comune of the grandfather? 

I am British 

Thanks for any response


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'd apply in your place of residence.

But if I understand you're EU citizens who have lived in Italy for eight years. You could just apply for Italian citizenship. It would mean less paperwork.


----------



## prosecco (Sep 6, 2015)

yes you are correct 

there are a number of reasons . I want dual citizenship not just Italian so I can then we will not have too much of a problem if my kids decide to return to the UK for uni .

The uk press is promoting that when the referendum occurs they will vote then to be out of the EU which may cause us complications aswell .

So we are fortunate that my husband has Italian family , i will go to the comune next time I can 

Thanks for your response


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As I understand it, Italy at one time did not permit dual citizenship, but these days it's OK. It probably doesn't matter which way you get your citizenship, and based on residence alone might be a whole bunch quicker.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It matters a bit which path is chosen.

It costs 300 euro for an adult to apply for Italian citizenship recognition. Children under 18 are free.

It costs 200 euro for an adult to apply for naturalization as an Italian citizen. Children under 18 (as of the date of the oath) are free, but they only also acquire Italian citizenship if they are co-resident with the naturalizing parent.

Naturalization via sufficient legal continuous residence in Italy requires taking a civics course and passing an exam, to demonstrate cultural affinity. Children under 18 are exempt. Naturalization via marriage to an Italian citizen does not require these steps.

To apply for Italian citizenship recognition one must assemble and prepare civil records that document the lineage back to the most recently documented, valid Italian citizen-ancestor. To apply for acquisition of Italian citizenship (either via residence or marriage) one must assemble criminal background checks from all places of residence starting from age 14. Both paths typically require assembling a fair amount of documentation, in other words. Which is easier is situational.

Citizenship recognition means that Italian citizenship status is backdated from birth (and for children of any age) since that's when the citizenship was transmitted. Citizenship acquisition means that Italian citizenship commences from the day after taking the oath of citizenship, and for minor co-resident children from the same date -- not from birth. Occasionally that distinction matters, most often when there are non-minor or non-co-resident children -- or children approaching their 18th birthdays.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

prosseco said:


> I want dual citizenship not just Italian so I can then we will not have too much of a problem if my kids decide to return to the UK for uni .


I didn't understand this part, Prosseco. Could you elaborate? I'm not aware of any citizenship-based provisions associated with U.K. universities. (Residence-based provisions, yes, but that's quite different.)


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

If you're British already, in the eyes of the UK you can never relinquish your British nationality, even if your new country may refuse to recognise it. I can't remember how it works for Italy - but in Spain, applying for Spanish citizenship means they will no longer recognise your UK citizenship - however for the UK the same is to be said for your newly acquired Spanish citizenship. So rather than dual nationality you would have 'two' nationalities - which is quite different.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> It matters a bit which path is chosen.
> 
> ...
> To apply for acquisition of Italian citizenship (either via residence or marriage) one must assemble criminal background checks from all places of residence starting from age 14.
> ...


And it's not difficult to find cases where the smallest infraction was deemed sufficient reason to deny citizenship via naturalization.



BBCWatcher said:


> ...
> Citizenship recognition means that Italian citizenship status is backdated from birth (and for children of any age) since that's when the citizenship was transmitted...


A point well worth consideration!


----------

